# Mackerras + Mozart = Perfection?



## GrosseFugue

I'm very intrigued by Mackerras's Mozart set on the Linn Label: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0011J2R0K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3OZGVGJ1JESHM

The superlatives for this set are out of this world. Greatest Mozart recordings of all time???!!!

Anyone else care to weigh in? :tiphat:


----------



## Polednice

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE his 38.


----------



## GrosseFugue

Polednice said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE his 38.


Great! 

And how are the other ones? Not as good?


----------



## kv466

I have to say that I like Sir Charles very much and this recording of the kv500 is actually one of the only ones I am attracted to; yeah, I'm one of those guys that don't like it much. Anyway,...while these are wonderful recordings I don't think they do much more than we've already heard from Marriner and The Academy (my favorite) or Hogwood and, well...The Academy (of Ancient Music).


----------



## Polednice

GrosseFugue said:


> Great!
> 
> And how are the other ones? Not as good?


They are extremely good too - I think the CD deserves the acclaim it has received, I'm just particularly enthusiastic about the Prague for sentimental reasons.


----------



## tgtr0660

After listening to a lot of different releases by this late conductor, I think I can expand the equation:

Mackerras + mostly anything = close to perfection.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Mackerras is my "go to" man for the complete symphonies of Mozart. The recordings are marvelous... but as kv466 suggested... I don't see that they differ a great deal... or offer a great improvement over the Marriner recordings of Mozart's late symphonies (a favorite of mine as well). Some great alternatives for Mozart's late symphonies include the recordings by George Szell and Kurt Bohm... both powerful "old school" recordings... and Marc Minkowski's recent 40 & 41... Mozart meets rock n roll. Seriously, I'd love to see someone shake up the approach to Mozart's symphonies to the same extent as Rene Jacobs recent recordings of the operas. Nevertheless... I reject any purist notions... old school or HIP. There are just too many older recordings that are absolutely stunning... and too many new recordings that make me equally sit up and take note.


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> I have to say that I like Sir Charles very much and this recording of the kv500 is actually one of the only ones I am attracted to; yeah, I'm one of those guys that don't like it much. Anyway,...while these are wonderful recordings I don't think they do much more than we've already heard from Marriner and The Academy (my favorite) or Hogwood and, well...The Academy (of Ancient Music).


Type-o correction: *kv550*


----------



## Guest

I have sampled these frequently, and been very tempted. But I have to admit that I have been very pleased with my selection for the late symphonies of Mozart.

For 35 & 36, I have a recording on Harmonia Mundi from Jiri Belohlavek with the Prague Philarmonia, which is very nice.
For 38-41, I have Rene Jacobs' recordings, also on Harmonia Mundi.

I have been tempted to get the Mackerras recording that has the Paris symphony. I am curious whether anybody knows how the new Linn recordings stand up against his older Telarc recordings, or how those stand on their own? That was a more comprehensive collection, I believe. However, I already have Hogwood's complete set of the Mozart symphonies, so I'm not necessarily looking for a second.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I have heard only his recording of n.29,31,35 symphonies by LINN. It's quite vital and bright perfomance, thought I could not compare it with his previous efforts. The sound is excellent. I have not heard his recording of the last symhponies by LINN.

I esp. love the short symphony n.32 now...

*** 
His Dvorak symphonic poems is also great, sorry for off-topic.


----------



## Op.123

Yes, Mackerras + Mozart = perfection, absolutely stunning.


----------



## bigshot

I have the opera box and that is fantastic. He is very good for Mozart.


----------



## realdealblues

I don't know about perfection, but I do prefer his Linn recordings to the Teldec ones.

Mackerras was very good with Mozart, there's not much doubt about that. I don't know that he surpasses interpretations by other famous Mozartean conductors though such as Walter, Szell, Bohm, Marriner or Krips. They all offer interpretations and viewpoints that are just as valid, but I do agree that Mackerras does belong with them in that group of great Mozart conductors.


----------



## bigshot

I just ordered the EMI Eminence box set from Amazon.it because it dropped below $70. Lots of British conductors in that box, including Mackerras. I'm interested in hearing more of his recordings.


----------



## CDs

GrosseFugue said:


> I'm very intrigued by Mackerras's Mozart set on the Linn Label: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0011J2R0K/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3OZGVGJ1JESHM
> 
> The superlatives for this set are out of this world. Greatest Mozart recordings of all time???!!!
> 
> Anyone else care to weigh in? :tiphat:


Agreed! My most listened to Mozart symphony recording. Love Mackerras cycle of Beethoven as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...462384500&sr=1-2&keywords=mackerras+beethoven


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Agreed! My most listened to Mozart symphony recording. Love Mackerras cycle of Beethoven as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Com...462384500&sr=1-2&keywords=mackerras+beethoven


More Mozart though :tiphat:


----------



## CDs

I own the 38-41 but I do need to pick up his 29,31,32,35,36 on Linn. Looks just as good!

http://www.linnrecords.com/recordin...31--paris---32--35--haffner----36--linz-.aspx


----------



## Mal

I've been listening to a lot of 31s on Spotify and like Mackerras' , with the Prague CO, version the best. Can't find the Scottish CO version, maybe Linn aren't on Spotify, but the snippets I've heard from the Linn website have me leaning to Prague. I have Pinnock's set, which is excellent in the earlier symphonies, but "Paris" IMHO requires a bigger string sound - and the Czech guys sound bigger than the Scots, but lighter on their feet than Bohm/Klemperer. Perfection!


----------

